# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Anyone tried OnShape for 3D printing

## ship69

Hi 

Have any of you tried using OnShape for 3D printing?

Does it export reliable STL files?

Background
I am new to 3D printing but I was quite impressed by a video I saw demonstrating it's parametric way of designing everything. This is VERY cool when you are innovating/inventing and have no real idea of exact proportions/engineering details. 
On the down side you are only allowed 10 private models for free. (Not good for any innovator/inventor developing a new commercially sensitive product!)  And the next step up is $1200/year - Yikes!   Also it is browser driven - so you'll need to be online to use it. And load-up times can be a pain...

So far I have experimented with Sketchup but found it to be very buggy (although brilliant in some ways).  I have also experimented with 123D Design but I dont like that it is a cut down version. DSM (DesignSpark Mechanical) looks promising but I couldn't get the user forum to work and clearly you will be pestered to buy from RS Components... for ever!

J


EDIT:  P.S. Please see my new thread:
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...7538#post77538

----------


## LambdaFF

If you're into mechanical design, Autodesk is giving away 1year trial licenses for FUSION : good stuff I think.

----------


## ship69

> If you're into mechanical design, Autodesk is giving away 1year trial licenses for FUSION : good stuff I think.


Thank you - yes I am trialing Fusion 360 now...


UPDATE: I spent most of today following Fusion training videos. I am rapidly becoming disenchanted by Fusion. It has a very cluttered interface and feels very "last century". Everything you do seems to require lots of menu clicks...    [deep sigh]  I think I'll try Onspace next.

----------


## ship69

UPDATE02
For better or worse I am now trialing Onspace (which is now out of Beta before you ask). So far it feels "slick but not easy", but I am a total newbie so probably doing everything all wrong! One of the worst things about Onspace IMHO, is the way free rotation works in that unlike Fusion 360 or 123D Design or Sketchup you do not orbit around a vertical axis. So very quickly as you orbit any vertical lines are no longer vertical on the screen and this can quickly make you feel seasick if you're me!
I have been beating them up about it, because to me what Fusion does is clearly much better, but apparently some of their current users think that they prefer it like that...

On the other hand I do quite like the way Onspace shows you the parametric constraints that are in place. More later...

----------


## tuckerjr

I have been using Onshape for several months now. I have used Autocad for 2D drafting for years, so learning a full 3D program was a little challenging at first. I am getting pretty good with it, and really like the parametric modeling. As you have found out you can export stl files, the only tip I would give is that if you are exporting a complex model that is made of several parts, combine those parts into a single model if possible. I ran into a issue early on where one of my 3d prints was weak in a certain area, but it turned out to be how I had modeled the object. I am still learning correct workflow practices, and each time I use it I learn something that makes my designs better and easier to model.

----------


## ServiceXp

I've tried both, and at this point in time I'm sticking with Fusion 360.

----------


## ship69

> I've tried both, and at this point in time I'm sticking with Fusion 360.


Out of interest what swung it for Fusion 360 for you?

----------


## ship69

> I ran into a issue early on where one of my 3d prints was weak in a certain area, but it turned out to be how I had modeled the object.


Can you say any more about that. (I seem to be running into slight problems in my STL files ...)

----------


## ServiceXp

> Out of interest what swung it for Fusion 360 for you?


 Bunch of things, but I guess I like that I can Sculpt, Patch, Model, CAM and Simulate all in one package. I also really like that I can work offline when my internet connection is down. 

http://www.autodesk.com/products/fusion-360/features

----------


## ship69

> (I seem to be running into slight problems in my STL files ...)


This appears to have been a false alarm. My 3D printing service seems to have been looking for excuses! 

Although only a couple of months out of Beta testing, Onshape seems to have been behaving flawlessly, so far...   :^)

----------


## LuckyImperial

I love OnShape.com. For someone who is used to SolidWorks it was practically a godsend. Free, STL, SolidWorks export, and....it doesn't crash!

----------

